#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Отказ от мяса и внутренняя трансформация

## Мальявика

Много раз я пыталась  бросить есть мясо и  всегда срывалась из за проблем с неустойчивой энергетикой.И еще мешало то,что я была как бы зациклена на этой идее.Но именно сегодня я почувствовала мгновенное изменение внутри себя.Я теперь не Думаю об этом,оно становится естественным для меня.Я думаю,что многие другие привычки также связаны с ТРАНСФОРМАЦИЕЙ тонких планов нашего существа.

----------


## Hang Gahm

И что? Вы считаете, что кушать мясо, это плохо?

----------


## Мальявика

Раньше я думала,что можно сравнивать уровни и гуны,но сейчас я знаю,что сравнение разных  уровней и КАЧЕСТВ существование я НЕВОЗМОЖНЫ.Как может простая женщина понять топ-модель или президента.Вспомните  о встрече Александр а и Диогена.Что я могу для тебя сделать,?-спросил Александр.Отойди,ты заслоняешь солнце.И так далее.Тоже самое с мясом.Все это очень личное.Для меня важно преодолениесвоей животной природы,для меня победа отказ от мяса,для другого- что то другое.

----------

